
10.8k+ archived NIST documents w/ gov. shutdown - plcp
https://csrc.nist.rip/library
======
plcp
In short:

\- [https://csrc.nist.gov](https://csrc.nist.gov) doesn’t serve its content
anymore due to the US government shutdown.

\- [https://csrc.nist.rip](https://csrc.nist.rip) is a mirror pulled from
archive.org and [https://csrc.nist.rip/library](https://csrc.nist.rip/library)
its searchable index.

Intended use case is to restore access to reference documents by replacing
.gov by .rip.

I added the index for batch access and easy retrieval: for example, searching
crystals gives the candidate implementations used during the Post-Quantum
Cryptography Standardization process.

